# Reliable mechanic / auto shop South Croydon



## Mr howdey Audi (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi peeps.
Could you please let me know good place to take my Audi TT to . Previously lived another area and my mate used to do all my servicing / repairs ... no car expert and looking for a good reliable , honest place to get my car serviced/ repaired/ maintained...
Thanks


----------



## ZYRON (Apr 20, 2020)

Mr howdey Audi said:


> Hi peeps.
> Could you please let me know good place to take my Audi TT to . Previously lived another area and my mate used to do all my servicing / repairs ... no car expert and looking for a good reliable , honest place to get my car serviced/ repaired/ maintained...
> Thanks


Brian at horn autos on Haling Rd. We've used him for years


----------

